# 1992 Pathfinder, Transmission Problems



## ern (Apr 15, 2007)

Hello folks, new to teh forum...

I recently Picked up a 1992 Pathfinder, 4wd, auto v6. 180k on the odo fully loaded and very clean inside and out. my uncle picked this up for me at auction, and everything seemed fine. 

(making a 200 mile trip back home from where I picked up the truck) I got to drive the pathfinder about 100 miles before the truck bucked HARD and dropped out of O/D, and about 25 miles later the A/T Oil Temp light came on. I slowed down and turned on the AC, hoping the fan would cool the radiator or something, and eventually the light went off.

I got into the next city and pulled into a gas station, transmission fluid is full, the truck wouldn't go into reverse, but still have forward, I drive it to a family members home and park it, from the gas station to their home, the transmission is not shifting any gears, its stuck in one gear...

I have my uncle pick the truck up and take it back to his shop, he replaces the transmission but says its acting as if its "binding up" when he puts it in reverse, he says it might be related to the transfer case since he didn't replace that.

what should be done. I mentioned the tranny cooler but what else??and what about the binding, I've heard nothing but good things about nissan vehicles, but I don't want my first experience with a foreign car to be a bad one....


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

No idea. It's next to impossible to troubleshoot mechanical problems over the internet...


----------

